# Mavs sign Marquis Daniels



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Daniels Agrees to Stay With Mavs 



> Marquis Daniels agreed to *a six-year contract worth roughly $38 million* to stay with the Dallas Mavericks, helping the team secure the other half of their starting backcourt soon after losing point guard Steve Nash.
> 
> The Mavericks could've been outbid if a team under the cap exceeded the midlevel figure. But with free agency just starting, no team was willing to break the bank for Daniels just yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It was good that Cuban offered the full MLE to Daniels before any other team could steal him. Now we have Harris, Daniels and Howard under contract to surround Dirk with, but we only have $1.5 million to get a center. The future of the team is set though.

I don't think Marquis can replace Nash as the point guard. I see Daniels as more of a SG/SF in the future, so the Mavs might as well give Devin Harris some experience at the point. He might even get ROY if he gets to be the starting point guard and plays well with the team.

It looks like Walker and Stack will be dealt for a more proven point guard and center, if we can't get Shaq.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think you've overpayed for a guy who doesn't have a real role on the team.

Expensive sixth man I guess.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I think you've overpayed for a guy who doesn't have a real role on the team.
> 
> Expensive sixth man I guess.


Doesn't have a role??? Did you even see the Mavericks play the
last quarter of the season/playoffs?

With Nash gone his role just became a great deal bigger. Yes we
did overpay but I guess they made the decision that overpaying
on a long term contract was better for a 23 year old as opposed
to a 30 year old Nash.

I wish they had signed both but it's too late now.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

According to S.I. the Mavericks had the most overvalued and 
undervalued free agents in the NBA. So I guess someone agrees
with Cuban's decision not to match Nash's offer and then to give
Daniels the full MLE. I guess my wish was that the Sun's did not
overpay for Nash because he would still be a Mav if that did not
happen.

Undervalued
1. Marquis Daniels* (18.4 p/40, 5.6 r/40, 4.5 a/40)-- I saw a few different lists of the top free agents, and he wasn't on any of them, which is insane. Listen: He was one of the best three or four players on the market. Compare his 40-minute numbers to Nash's. Daniels' numbers are better, he's nearly a decade younger, and he's bigger. If Phoenix was going to throw $65 million at anyone, it should have been him. Even those who think Daniels was over his head last season have to acknowledge there's substantial room for improvement, because he still doesn't have a jump shot. His $38 million, six-year deal with the Mavs will be the steal of free agency.

Overvalued
1. Steve Nash (17.6 points/40, 3.6 rebounds/40, 10.5 assists/40) -- No. 1 with a bullet after reaching a deal with the Suns that even had Allan Houston giggling. He's a 30-year old point guard who breaks down every spring and plays no defense, and Phoenix gave him a five-year deal for nearly the max? I can't imagine the Suns will be happy to fork out $15 million five years from now when Nash is 35 and backing up Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How much do you reckon Chris Andersen will sign for

Ostertag?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Ostertag's 'dream' is to play for Mavs 



> Center to become free agent in July, hopes Dallas contacts him
> 
> The hometown kid is ready to come back to Dallas if the Mavericks are ready to welcome him.
> 
> ...


He's from Dallas, so maybe he'll sign for the minimum exception of $1.6 million or we could do a sign and trade for him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't have a role??? Did you even see the Mavericks play the
> ...


OMG THE MAVS WERE IN THE PLAYOFFS WERE WAS I??

Yes, and I 've seen shooting guards play the guard spot. He isn't as good as Finely and In my opinion as good as Howard, therefore I don't see a defined role for him especially with Ed and dirk switching between the 3 and 4.


Not saying it's not good to keep him, just saying that perhaps a trade is in order.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Yes, and I 've seen shooting guards play the guard spot. He isn't as good as finally and In my opinoin as good as josh howard, therefore I don't see a defined role for him especially with Ed and dirk switching between the 3 and 4.


Who cares about Eduardo, he sucks.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> According to S.I. the Mavericks had the most overvalued and
> undervalued free agents in the NBA. So I guess someone agrees
> with Cuban's decision not to match Nash's offer and then to give
> ...


Maybe it is a smart move to let Nash walk and sign Daniels to this contract, but whoever wrote that was brutal. 

Comparing Daniels per 48 stats to Nash's is a joke, amateur type thing to do. Type of thing you would hear from a public schooler, immature argument. His comments about Nash were no better, "30 - year old point guard who breaks down every spring and plays no defense"... yup that is what Steve Nash is... forget about his great shooting and passing and whatever positives he has, the sum of a man is only his negatives... right...

Nothing but pure trash. 

anyway... yeah Daniels and Nash are both overpaid in my opinion. Daniels is cheaper, but Nash is still a proven all-star PG and will be for a few years a least.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Who cares about Eduardo, he sucks.


The mavs do. He's their only interior presence and is a hustle player. I wouldn't say he sucks.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> The mavs do. He's their only interior presence and is a hustle player. I wouldn't say he sucks.


You were saying that Daniels doesn't have a spot and you said Ed and Dirk switching at the 3 and 4. Eduardo sucks that is why he doesn't play that much. He hustles but that is it. Ed will never take a spot from Fin,JHow,and Quesy.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> You were saying that Daniels doesn't have a spot and you said Ed and Dirk switching at the 3 and 4. Eduardo sucks that is why he doesn't play that much. He hustles but that is it. Ed will never take a spot from Fin,JHow,and Quesy.



No, but dirk will. Then it's a toss up between those 3 players.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> No, but dirk will. Then it's a toss up between those 3 players.


Dirk doesn't play much 3, he plays if 5-10 minutes there. Quesy right now is our starting PG with Devin also getting good minutes so that leaves JHow and Fin at the 2 and 3.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, add me to your fanclub


----------

